# Do you think water makes a difference?



## shanny

Have been doing the 5:2 since jan 10th ish and have lost 6.5Kg which I am happy with - slow but steady and allows me to indulge and fit in with family food most of the time

Sometimes I do 4:3 to help if I need a boost..........

anyway I have found that when I drink lots I lose more - anyone lese?


----------



## lucy_x

to be honest iv never really noticed any difference.its Supposed to help to bloat so that may be why you find a difference if uor have been drinking alot. however iv managed to loose 21lbs in 4weeks without drinking the recommendedamount per day. Not through choice i May add, we are living with a very limited water supply (currently living in a caravan whilst waiting on a self build!) and if i had unlimited supply i would defo be drinking 2.5litres a day :)


----------



## seoj

I think it can absolutley help- especially with water retention. It helps flush out toxins and other things your body tried to hold on to. I know I just feel better overall when I drink enough... although I'm non too happy at night when I wake up to pee! :haha: 

Generally speaking though- yes, it's a good thing. But obviously much more is needed to lose weight ;) So kudos!


----------



## TTC First

YES YES YES, I believe I wasn't drinking enough and it slowed down my metabolism. All I did was add more water to my diet and it has helped so much. I also add lemon and ginger to the water from time to time.


----------



## dgirllamius

Apparently drinking plenty of water boosts your metabolism by approximately 30%. When you think about it the more you drink the more your body has to work to deal with it so it's bound to burn a few more cals. I definitely notice a change in weight loss when I drink at least 3 litres a day.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I notice a difference when I drink more water or squash xx


----------



## Amysmile

in addition to boosting metabolism, i've heard drinking cold water helps burn calories too. 

your body has to work to bring the water to body temperature.


----------

